# Broken ground prong on electric start switch



## ashwinearl (Sep 8, 2014)

The attached picture is from a 924040 Ariens electric start. The ground prong was busted off. 

Any thoughts on how to fix this? Is a ground prong available that will hold tight when I put the casing back together?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Do they even sell a replacement prong?
Have you priced a new one yet?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

This came up last year on another forum and people seemed to just say don't worry about it and use it as is. I know hardware stores sell replacement plug ends, however I don't think any of them come with a switch.

Ariens 924124 electric start ground pin broke off


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Do you have any idea how old that is? The best advice I have is go to a small engine shop that does a lot of lawn and garden equipment and see if they'll sell you a junk used starter with a good switch and swap it over. Chances are it'll be the newer black style switch and you'll have to swap it at the starter as the cord is molded into the newer switches. Good luck finding one like you have as they were last made about 30 years ago. As far as I know you can't get the ground prong separately. I don't think it was ever available on it's own and even if it had been I can't see the certified parts corporation bothering with it since there's so little demand for it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

As already suggested, just tape up the end so it doesn't short out, put it back together and use as is. There are a lot of 30 and 40 year old machines that never had a ground pin originally.

Just remembered this link.

http://restorationmen.lefora.com/topic/7899971/Repairing-an-electric-starter


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

You could rewire it to have a bit of an insulated pigtail with a female end on the end. Solder up the wires to the pigtail/short cord inside of the switch and then seal it all up.

That would be one way to fix it and retain a proper ground connection.


----------

